# Newest member of the family - Zoe!



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

this is 11 week old Zoe. :3


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

She's gonna eat that kitteh. 

Speaking of which when did you get a new cat? And vacuum your carpet girlie!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

shes beautiful.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

just bumping this thread back up.


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

OMG she is adorable!
I've always wanted a Ferret but they are illegal where I live


----------



## kqbash (Dec 12, 2009)

What a cutie! I've always wanted a ferret, but my Gran says they smell too bad.. :-[
Does she get along with the ratties well?


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ratties + ferrets = VERY bad idea. By the way. Strongly urge anyone not to combine the two... ferrets are predators...


----------

